# Lamboughini diablo SV in giafly yellow



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Firstly apologies for taking so long to post this. I know my excitement rubbed off on a few, but this has been bitter sweet for me. 
I learned an awful lot during this detail, but not about the hands on stuff, more about the "industry". The car belongs to my nearest neighbour and the detail was part of a deal we had. The owner wanted it to look stunning, and for all the right reasons, but has no interest in the maintenance of things. This made it tough to do. 
As it was being done in the evenings around both our works I was unable to wash it, but it was being driven at times so was dirty. It also went for work at various places and was washed, putting me back to square one. Couple that with it being washed if they went somewhere nice every time I got close to finishing I would have to redo some work. 
I learned that it really isn't worth the effort sometimes, even the most excited of car owners have a very different perception about what is both acceptable and worth it, and will never truly "get it".

So this is the car in it's secure hide away, looking pretty good in fairness!


























However it was covered in overspray from a gazebo that was built, and I mean covered

















And trapped in all the vents etc!









The kind of defects we were sorting out, bird bombs

















Plenty of swirls robbing it of gloss

























































































































































And the odd scratch here and there









There were also a few areas to be wary of

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










So the car had to be wiped down carefully then clayed very thoroughly. After this polishing began, using various machines and pad sizes

















































And also by hand in the hard to reach areas

















Now this picture sets the tone for the detail, masses of tape was used to protect the decals, trim and all the fiddly edges that cover the car. To sort these areas I had to tape up the decals and polish up to them

















Then when finished remove the tape

















Then polish the decals working from the middle out so as to not catch edges, and also polish the little bits that the tape had covered so it was completely done

















The following are some 50/50 shots, both with sun gun and the actual sun (note I no longer tape areas on a panel to do this, I much prefer to do it from panel to panel)









































And these are some direct sun and sun gun pictures showing correction

































































Leaving what little "finished" shots I managed to get. This is basically the time where I gave up. The last time I went to see it it had marks again, I basically lightly polished what needed doing, put a coat of wet glaze on and 2 coats of midnight sun. The last time I saw it was when I put the second coat of wax on, once again dirty and needing wiping down.


























































































































I have no idea how many hours I put in to this, it was a lot though. Much time was spent redoing stuff, and I never had a chance to fully dress it. Perhaps if we ever get some sun a may wander over and do the little details we all like to complete, and get some more shots in hopefully all it's glory lol

Thanks for looking

Matt


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow rare motor and good job on the correction and thanks for sharing looks great know


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that looked a job and a half. great results :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very interesting garage. :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work & car, apart from the vinyl's which IMO spoil the car.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

What was used on the glass and what happened to the huge stone chip?
Nice results btw


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice motor , some great shots of your hard work completed.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL the reaper in the back.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

R9SH G said:


> What was used on the glass and what happened to the huge stone chip?
> Nice results btw


Finish kare 215 on the da to tidy up and seal, then g glass on the day to clean and top up. The stone chip was just refilled and polished, it's still there and visible very easily :thumb:

Hth


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lookin good ,nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great result on Lambo, :thumb:.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great looking car :thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Class! Top work as always mate..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great car and nice work matt


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome work I love these - we just had an uber rare diablo jota 30 anniversary in for an mot , bassically a homologation special the noise was unreal , we have murciealagos and gallardos iin for mot's but nothing was like this diablo , it was rummoured to be worth about 400k plus but don't know how true that is .


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

You've certainly made a huge difference to a fantastic car. Great job!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> Awesome work I love these - we just had an uber rare diablo jota 30 anniversary in for an mot , bassically a homologation special the noise was unreal , we have murciealagos and gallardos iin for mot's but nothing was like this diablo , it was rummoured to be worth about 400k plus but don't know how true that is .


I know just the one you mean :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I took a fair few pics of it but I don't have the owners permision to 
Post them as it came in via a 3rd party (Lambo , jag,aston,bentley garage) we do mot's for . It looked very well cared for the wheel inners were clean ! You'd be suprised how grubby and negleted some of the supercars we mot are its shockingly sad . Apparently its one of very few still in race spec it idled at over 2000rpm and I could fit my hand in each of the pipes of the dual bore exhaust . Really is an epic car I near pissed myself when it turned up !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite car, nice work. Who better to guard it than Death himself.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to admire you carrying on due to the circumstances. Lovely work my man either way you job was spot on.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Good job and must have even so frustrating. I can't believe someone can own a car like that and let it get into such a state, it's criminal. Also needs to lose the decals.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has asked yet...

What is this in the reflection?!










Good job anyway mate!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely job...nice motor...but have to say the graphics do date it somewhat...although appreciate keeping it original...


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice write up thanks for sharing could you tell me which rotary spot pad backing plate you are useing as it seems a lot closer fit to the 3m pad than the yellow foam flexipad one I have .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, try to clear up a few questions. Spot pad is a festool, which I am positive is 75 mm so should be the same as most, perhaps you have the 50mm spot pad? If so keep it as it will come in handy at some point, trust me :thumb:

The 2 props are for haloween, the owners really go to town for the kids at haloween and Easter and put a lot of time and money into doing a day for them to have fun, it's a rarity so kudos I say. Death didnt scare me, but the 8th man with a bin bag taped round his head did lol, and his outstretched hand grabbed me everytime I did something on the bonnet!

The car isn't in that bad of condition given it's age and the life it's probably had. Point is, he wants a clean car, wants it to look good, but I don't think he will ever fully accept or understand the damage a poor wash routine can inflict. He has been unlucky with the overspray and a wheel issue, but just takes it on the chin and gets on with it, again kudos I say


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job..:thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful car, beautiful work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers chaps. Appreciated


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work and excellent finish.

I have to agree with the decals though, they dont do it any favours.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt, I know that this has been a frustrating job for you mate as we spoke about it ages ago now but the result is there to justify the hours put in by you however ,a pain in the **** it must have been......
Well done for sticking with it ,job well done


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting Matt, and sorry you had to do lots of bits over and over...its not all fun eh!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job Matt,
been waiting to see this for ages.
Hope your well

Steve


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a bit of a pain and pleasure job there mate on a very nice car.

You almost have to respect the owner for really "using" the car and not just locking it up, but then why get you to do so much work only to not follow a considered maintenance routine?

Still, can't take away the fact you did a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving this Matt, cracking work matey.


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful... a proper lambo


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic work! You can really see the difference from start to finish!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good work Matt.

that was definitely a detail in parts - good that you kept at it - much better as a result.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> Looks like a bit of a pain and pleasure job there mate on a very nice car.
> 
> You almost have to respect the owner for really "using" the car and not just locking it up, but then why get you to do so much work only to not follow a considered maintenance routine?
> 
> Still, can't take away the fact you did a cracking job :thumb:


Yes I have to agree. Again it was a pain in my @rse but props to my neighbour, he wants it to look nice, wants it looked after and can't bare to not drive it! It's me with the ilness not him lol

And what a sound it is! Must get a rev off going soon


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work as always Matt :thumb:

Love the number plate, suits the car perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

How did I miss this! :lol:

Great work Matt and not under ideal conditions. 

Respect for sticking with it and doing the yellow beast proud at the end of the day! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top effort Matt! Pity about having to keep on starting over on it. I would have given up on it long before mate, good job sticking with it mate! 

Nice reflections on the paint too!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

This come's to mind :wall:

good on you for sticking at it,I would have given up,

all that hard work for it to be treated like a scrapper,what is the owner thinking

Great job fella :thumb:


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job Matt

Looks as good as it sounds now mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers peeps


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Matt, great work fella under what I can only imagine as more than the odd demoralising moment when you question why T F am I doing this, it is a heart braking moment but glad you stayed in there to the bitter end :thumbride is often a cruel mistress.

A lovely job and a great stamp on your detailing passport :thumb: ( even if you had to wear your old snow goggles )


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a great car! and a rare one to! its a shame that the owner doesn't thread it that well; but you did a good job on your detailing! thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I knew this was being somewhat a pain from talking to you but you done an amazing job.

Proper test of your charactor to be determined to finish even if it went backwards once or twice.

Looks great now mate, at first it looked like a plastic yellow used on tonka toys.

Excellant work


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent work:thumb:
Very nice car.
very scary garage.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, and again just to defend my neighbour, whilst I'm at home obsessing about my cars cleanliness he is out tearing up the road enjoying his car. It's me that has the illness lol, not him, he is more than happy with the car which is the point really its me who needs to learn to step back a bit


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Thanks guys, and again just to defend my neighbour, whilst I'm at home obsessing about my cars cleanliness he is out tearing up the road enjoying his car. It's me that has the illness lol, not him, he is more than happy with the car which is the point really its me who needs to learn to step back a bit


Very true and you're not the only one Matt! 

I spent today with Gordon and my car was driven, and sat out, in the rain all day! 

It was worth it though! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive. 

I presume the outside pictures were taken in your back garden, Stangalang Towers?

Your fingernails need some work 

And you are dead on about enjoying cars. Cars are meant to be driven


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Thanks guys, and again just to defend my neighbour, whilst I'm at home obsessing about my cars cleanliness he is out tearing up the road enjoying his car. It's me that has the illness lol, not him, he is more than happy with the car which is the point really its me who needs to learn to step back a bit


Dis agree fella it things like this that defines us. Thats ur meal ticket dont change.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> I presume the outside pictures were taken in your back garden, Stangalang Towers?
> 
> ...


Nooooo. I have the servants quarters round the back, but even they are stangalang towers to me, my castle and all that

And leave my fingernails out of it :lol:

Cheers pal, appreciate the comment, truly


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks awesome mate, have always loved those cars, bet it was a joy to work on.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jim_964 said:


> Looks awesome mate, have always loved those cars, bet it was a joy to work on.


Cheers jim. Thought that might be to your taste mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*What can I say Matt you must love punishment buddy I would have never excepted a job that I had to do over and over again in my 17 years in this business I have learned to occasionally say no .

Like yourself I fall into the same trap ( we are only human ) after all and that is what defines an average detailer to an awesome detailer and you my friend fall into the second category keep up the excellent work :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely Matt! I remember seeing a picture of this crop up somewhere before with the decals all taped up. A truly stunning motor.

The finished article says it all mate - the sweat, numerous tears (i suspect) and hard graft make it all worthwhile - stunning!

Keep up the hard work, hope to catch up with you again soon :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> *....Like yourself I fall into the same trap ( we are only human ) after all and that is what defines an average detailer to an awesome detailer and you my friend fall into the second category keep up the excellent work...... *


You raise an important point, there is a world of difference between someone who occasionally bashes their paint with a machine i.e. me and someone with skill and expereince


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, yes Martin hopefully catch up soon mate :thumb:


----------

